# Outlook 2011 : impossible d'enregistrer les pièces jointes



## thieuma (27 Octobre 2011)

Je suis sous MAC OS 10.6 sur mon MacBook Pro.
Je rencontre un problème que je ne parviens pas à régler.

Je reçois des documents par mail par le biais d'Outlook Express.
Je souhaite enregister ses documents sur mon DD.

A chaque tentatives d'enregistrements et peu importe le document et le dossier de destination j'ai le message suivant qui s'inscrit:







Je suis allé voir du côté de l'utilitaire de disques, mais n'y connaissant pas grand chose j'ai préféré ne rien tenter sans conseil avisé.


----------



## subsole (27 Octobre 2011)

thieuma a dit:


> Je suis sous MAC OS 10.6 sur mon MacBook Pro.
> Je rencontre un problème que je ne parviens pas à régler.
> 
> Je reçois des documents par mail par le biais d'Outlook Express.
> ...



Bonjour,
_cmd i_ sur l'icône du fichier en question, et tu te mets en _Lecture écriture_ dans Partages et permissions


----------



## thieuma (27 Octobre 2011)

> Bonjour,
> cmd i sur l'icône du fichier en question, et tu te mets en Lecture écriture dans Partages et permissions



Merci.
Mais comment j'accède à l'icone d'un fichier qui est dans Outlook ?
Le fichier doit être stocké dans "Outlook Temp" mais impossible de le trouver ...

Un dernier coup de patte ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------

Après plusieurs essais:
Je parviens à enregistrer mes pièces jointes venant d'outlook vers le dossier de mon choix par glisser/déposer mais il m'est toujours impossible de le faire en utilisant la commande "enregister sous ..." ?????? :mouais:

Du coup, une fois les fichiers sauvegardés les paramètres du partage m'autorise en "Lecture & Ecriture" ! J'ai l'impression qu'il y a comme un bug ...

Comment réinitialiser les autorisations ?


----------



## Romaric. (27 Octobre 2011)

Ce ne serait pas les autorisations du dossier de destination qui poseraient problème ?


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2011)

Selon tout évidence, il n'est pas question d'Outlook Express (dont il n'existe aucune version fonctionnant sous Mac OS X) mais d'Outlook 2011. Et si on suit bien, c'est lorsque tu essaye d'enregistrer les pièces jointes que tu rencontres un problème. C'est bien ça ?

Ta version d'Office 2011 est-elle bien à jour (en 14.1.3) ? Peux-tu décrire précisément (étape par étape) comment tu procèdes ? Si tu enregistres vers ton dossier "Documents" ou ton bureau, qu'observes-tu ? Si tu double-cliques sur le nom de la pièce-jointe, est-ce qu'elle s'ouvre ? Est-ce que tu en trouves alors une copie dans ~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/_Pièces jointes Outlook_ (je ne garantis pas le nom de ce dossier, je cite de mémoire, si ce n'est pas ça, il faut chercher un peu par là) ?


-----------------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :_

Par ailleurs, dans ce fil, il est question d&#8217;Outlook, logiciel de messagerie. Donc, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------

